# Route to lake titisee.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, heading for lake titisee via the tunnel Friday pm.

I normally go Brugge, brussels, Namur.as per Tom Tom.

I have now got a Garmin, which seems to send me Lille,Mons,Namur.

As our overnight stop is at Han-Sus-Lesse, I would appreciate your views on the best route to take.

Kind regards. Nick.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Depends on time of day, for which ring road will block you. Pinch points are Brussels (northern route) or Lille (southern route). 

I tend to go the southern way, but (a) make sure your satnav's turned on for going through Lille because it can get "hectic" getting into correct lane and (b) fasten everything down because the motorway past Mons, Charleroi etc is shockingly surfaced even by Belgian standards.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

If you get chance stop off at Waterloo and have a look what Wellington did well worth a couple of hours

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wildcamp at the Butte d'Lion, nice restaurant.  

tony


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Wildcamp at the Butte d'Lion, nice restaurant. :
> 
> it that the the restaurant by the mound


----------

